# HGVC in IRELAND???



## alliebrian (Mar 22, 2006)

I thought I saw something recently about Hilton developing or taking over a timeshare resort in Ireland near Dublin. I cannot find anything further on it.  Was I dreaming?  Thanks.

Karen


----------



## awsherm (Mar 22, 2006)

*Tullow, Ireland*

You are correct. It's located at the Mount Wolseley Hilton in Tullow, Ireland. I believe it is supposed to open early 2006. Check out the Hilton International Grand Vacations Company for more information: http://www.higvc.co.uk/

From the HGVC 2006 Members Guide pg 70:
"The elegant Mount Wolseley Hilton is set on the Luxurious Wolseley Estate, the ancestral home of Fredrick York Wolseley. Located just 55 miles southwest of Dublin, the resort is surrounded by a championship 18-hole golf course designed by Christy O'Connor Jr.  The resort features an unsurpassed setting in the heart of Ireland, and is complete with an array of first-class amenities... from a new holistic spa, to extensive recreational facilities. The resort also offers four pubs and lounges, as well as Frederick's restaurant,  offering fine Irish cuisine and an extensive wine menu."

2 & 3 bedroom villas

Platinum: 14-15, 20-38, 41-43, 51-52
Gold: 10-13, 16-19, 39-40, 44-45
Silver: 6-9, 46-47
Bronze: 1-5, 48-50

Alex


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 23, 2006)

Great, they do this AFTER I've used Marriott Rewards points for a trip to Ireland. I'd have much rather done Ireland as a timeshare exchange instead of staying in a hotel room for a week.


----------



## Amy (Mar 23, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Great, they do this AFTER I've used Marriott Rewards points for a trip to Ireland. I'd have much rather done Ireland as a timeshare exchange instead of staying in a hotel room for a week.



Have you already taken the trip?  If not you can always cancel your MR reservation and return the points into your MR account, right?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 23, 2006)

Amy said:
			
		

> Have you already taken the trip?  If not you can always cancel your MR reservation and return the points into your MR account, right?



I thought about this right after posting. Actually, it was a package deal that requires less points by bundling FF miles with a hotel stay. I believe I may be able to cancel the hotel reservation and get the hotel certificate back to use some other place. 

Of course, there are problems with this. I already have vacations planned into 2007 and I'm afraid the hotel certificate would expire and, I've already spent 2006's HGVC points for a cruise discount. The cruise discount plus $500 in discounts given us by Royal Caribbean when they screwed up our departure from Barcelona makes the price of a 6 night Caribbean cruise in a balcony cabin on $474 total. To reverse that points used for that reservation would increase the cost of the cruise by a little less than $700 AND I'd lose the discount certificates issued by Royal Caribbean as they expire in Dec. of this year. 

Essentially, this happened to late for me to plan appropriately.


----------



## Amy (Mar 23, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> I thought about this right after posting. Actually, it was a package deal that requires less points by bundling FF miles with a hotel stay. I believe I may be able to cancel the hotel reservation and get the hotel certificate back to use some other place.



Yes you can cancel the reservation and save the hotel certificate for use on another reservation before the expiration date, which should be one year from the date you redeemed it. I've done that before (also the hotel certificate of a MR travel package).



> I already have vacations planned into 2007 and I'm afraid the hotel certificate would expire and, I've already spent 2006's HGVC points for a cruise discount.



While it sounds like the loss of reversing the HGVC points make a change unattractive, you should know for future reference that you can get a one year renewal/extension of your MR hotel award certificate. I learned this at Flyertalk several years ago and did that last year when my certificate was about to expire. You just call MR, let them know you want to extend the deadline by one year and follow instructions -- return the old and get a new certificate. You can do this just once.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 24, 2006)

One other problem we have is check in days. Our airfare is Tues. to Weds of the next week. I don't think HGVC has a Weds. to Weds. check in. Since our trip comes up in two months, it's a little late to try to make a lot of changes right now. 

However, I'll be keeping Hilton in mind if we ever decide to go back.


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea what has happened with this? I have heard nothing of this since the announcement and it is not on the HIGVC website!?

Steve




awsherm said:


> You are correct. It's located at the Mount Wolseley Hilton in Tullow, Ireland. I believe it is supposed to open early 2006. Check out the Hilton International Grand Vacations Company for more information: http://www.higvc.co.uk/
> 
> From the HGVC 2006 Members Guide pg 70:
> "The elegant Mount Wolseley Hilton is set on the Luxurious Wolseley Estate, the ancestral home of Fredrick York Wolseley. Located just 55 miles southwest of Dublin, the resort is surrounded by a championship 18-hole golf course designed by Christy O'Connor Jr.  The resort features an unsurpassed setting in the heart of Ireland, and is complete with an array of first-class amenities... from a new holistic spa, to extensive recreational facilities. The resort also offers four pubs and lounges, as well as Frederick's restaurant,  offering fine Irish cuisine and an extensive wine menu."
> ...


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 26, 2007)

Last fall I asked one of the vacation counselors at HGVC about the Ireland location since I was interested in a reservation for a trip this summer ('07).  I was told something like, "the deal didn't go through, but that the hotel was still available."  I was disappointed, because I was really looking forward to having a Hilton TS in Ireland.

nonutrix


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 26, 2007)

Really...?

After it was a cover story on a HGVC Publication. That is CRAZY!

Why announce anything and get the hopes of members up until it is 100% Guarentee. I am fairly easy going, but things like this get my goat!


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought that it was strange too.  It isn't prudent for any company to hype a 'maybe'!  The Ireland location just sort of fell off the website.  I think I remember that it was still on there when I asked the question about booking there.  I hope that they have learned a lesson.  I'm glad that there are still enough other reasons to love HGVC!

nonutrix


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 26, 2007)

Lots of reasons, and we just purchased 5,000 more reasons! LOL


----------

